# Shirley Fabrication donates a smoker for my charity BBQ events!!



## buttburner (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey guys.

I do a lot of charity BBQs, for veterans groups, homeless charities, etc

Paul Shirley of Shirley Fabrications out of Tuscaloosa Ala found out about my efforts and donated a custom built pit for me!

Here are a few pics

I met his wife Sharon in Cincinnati to get it. She has relatives there and towed the smoker from her home 8 hours there, she has never pulled a trailer in her life.

Paul, his son Tyler (who does a lot of the work) and Sharon are truly exceptional people!













untitled5.bmp



__ buttburner
__ Jul 17, 2014


















IMG_1572.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Jul 17, 2014


















untitled7.bmp



__ buttburner
__ Jul 17, 2014


----------



## tropics (Aug 26, 2014)

BB that is a fine looking smoker and thank you for what you do, for the vets and others. You were rewarded for your unselfishness. Post up some pics of the smokes you do.

Richie


----------



## buttburner (Aug 26, 2014)

tropics said:


> BB that is a fine looking smoker and thank you for what you do, for the vets and others. You were rewarded for your unselfishness. Post up some pics of the smokes you do.
> 
> Richie


thanks I will!

I just got my browser updated here so I can post again.

Was having trouble doing so the past few months.


----------



## buttburner (Aug 26, 2014)

Here are a few more pics during the build













IMG_1305.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Aug 26, 2014


















IMG_1454.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Aug 26, 2014


















IMG_1455.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Aug 26, 2014


----------



## driedstick (Aug 26, 2014)

That is GREAT that they donated that pit to ya, and it is even GREATER that you are donating your time for these charities, especially our VETS

God bless and thank you!!!

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS

PS - Great Avatar!!!


----------



## buttburner (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks!

Here is a pic from the vet cook we did earlier. Its at the Michigan Veterans Foundation. They presented me an award of appreciation













homles 014.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Aug 26, 2014


----------



## driedstick (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice congrats 

DS


----------



## buttburner (Aug 26, 2014)

Here is one of my crew.













homles 018.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Aug 26, 2014






And our pits

We had 2 stickburners and 7 UDS's













IMG_2387.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Aug 26, 2014


















IMG_2377.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Aug 26, 2014


















IMG_1608.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Aug 26, 2014


----------



## swoodze (Aug 26, 2014)

As a military brat I thank you for all you do for the vets. People should do this more often.

Sean


----------



## buttburner (Aug 26, 2014)

thanks !!

A few more of this event













11ad0c274f6719924084910dee505e7f.jpg



__ buttburner
__ Aug 26, 2014


















IMG_1598.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Aug 26, 2014


















IMG_1599.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Aug 26, 2014


----------



## worktogthr (Aug 26, 2014)

Really cool that you give back to our vets as well as other causes with your bbq!  And as far as you receiving the custom pit for your efforts, a friend I mine always says, "Good things happen to good people!"


----------



## venture (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you for serving our vets!

I couldn't find an email addy on the Shirley Fabrication site?

I bet if you posted up an email for them, they would receive a resounding SMF thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Aug 26, 2014)

I left a thank you note on their contact us page.  There truly are some good companies out there yet!


----------



## buttburner (Aug 26, 2014)

Venture said:


> Thank you for serving our vets!
> 
> I couldn't find an email addy on the Shirley Fabrication site?
> 
> ...


Pauls email is [email protected]

please send him some thanks. It will make his day for sure!!!


----------



## timstalltaletav (Aug 26, 2014)

Talk about customer service, he already responded to my email!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 26, 2014)

That's a nice Smoker ,kudos to Shirley and Family for the donation.

Now, go forth and "Que" , the people will come , and come , and come . . .


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 26, 2014)

that is AWESOME on both behalves...  Thumbs Up


----------



## venture (Aug 29, 2014)

Email thanks sent to [email protected].

These folks deserve some recognition for their kind and generous support of this charity effort by one of our members.

I encourage anyone who might be so inclined to drop them a note of thanks.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## driedstick (Aug 29, 2014)

I emailed them and gave them a big congrats, and they responded. Great group of people right there!!!


----------



## venture (Sep 1, 2014)

I am going to bump this post.

A big thanks to your efforts for our vets and charities in general.

Hopefully SMF members will forward their support and appreciation to Shirley Fabrications!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 1, 2014)

Wow.   Great job buttburner and Shirley fab.



Email sent .


----------



## wolfman1955 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes what farmer said!!

I to have sent Shirly Fab an e-mail thanking them!!


----------



## smokednarwhal (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the volunteer work you do and I must say this only adds to the great reputation of Shirley Fabrication.


----------



## b-one (Sep 2, 2014)

Good to see they notice the great things your doing for others! Nice to see great companies do things like this congrats and thanks for all you do for others!


----------



## buttburner (Sep 5, 2014)

thanks for the kind words!

now I am becoming involved with feeding flood workers. We had some bad flooding here a few weeks ago and there are 2000 seniors and disabled that need help cleaning up

there are teams here from all over the country. I was contacted by the state community services director to see if we could provide some BBQ for them, and we are working out the details now.


----------



## driedstick (Sep 5, 2014)

GREAT JOB!!!!! Way to help out!!

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## buttburner (Sep 17, 2014)

thanks guys. I have been trying to raise funds for a few cooks I am working on

I have been in touch with the Fallen and Wounded Soldiers Fund about doing something for them in the spring

And also, Dutton Farms in Rochester Hills, Michigan. They are a farm that has programs for special needs kids and adults. I would love to do a cook for them.

But of course, funds are always an issue.

So I have started a Go Fund Me drive, you can find it here.

http://www.gofundme.com/Michigan-CustomQue-Donate

Handyman Stan gave us a very generous donation. If any of you would like to donate, even a small amount, I have some details about it on this thread, please take the time to take a look at it

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/169504/salmon-mignon-from-the-latest-newsletter-great-stuff


----------



## handymanstan (Sep 22, 2014)

I see you are over half way on your goal Brian.  Keep going and good luck.

Stan


----------



## buttburner (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks Stan. Actually I just chose a figure, its going to be an ongoing campaign. I spoke with Lynn from The Wounded and Fallen Soldiers Fund just yesterday, we are trying to come up with a way to either feed vets or raise funds for them.

Today, we are having a small drop off meal for flood relief workers in our area. They are in the Detroit area from Massachusetts. 2 of my guys are doing that, its being paid for by a woman from the State of Mich who arranges this type of service

And on Thurs, I am doing a Habitat for Humanity fundraiser at work.

Neither of these are using the funds I have raised, those funds are only for vet and homeless cooks and will be used only when there is no other funding available.

So I have many irons in the fire


----------



## 64driver (Oct 4, 2014)

Sorry I'm late on this, but it speaks volume of you and Paul when you do these kinds of things for our vets. Truly is a great thing, and it makes me proud to be a soldier and serve people like you all! That is why I had Paul build my smoker when I had the funds. Class act all around, as with everyone I met in the BBQ world so far. What a great community!


----------



## buttburner (Oct 6, 2014)

thanks bud

good seeing ya over here!


----------

